
Danger – Stop Saying 'You Forgot To…' in Code Review - orta
http://danger.systems
======
orta
Hey there, Danger came out of a problem we were having at Artsy applying
process to our growing team. Through Danger we've managed to codify all sorts
of interesting rules so that we, the team, don't have to think about problems
like:

Does this swift code take too long to compile? Was a CHANGELOG added? Is a
test accessing the network?

These questions are answered automatically on the PR via Danger.

------
kixpanganiban
This is actually really neat! Would love to play with this some time. My only
gripe is that I don't like Ruby. Would you consider adding support for other
languages in the Dangerfile in the future?

